# Conformation Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It's a little hard to judge her SI joint position since the photo is a bit from the back, instead of exactly perpendicular to her barrel.


But, while her hip looks a little small, her back isn't really long. Her wither is 'deep', meaning it's well set back, and gives her a nice, powerful shoulder. She seems to have a pretty deep heart girth, too. Hard to tell if her ribs are 'well -sprung'. Those are all indicators of stamina of wind.


I like her short front canon bones. Her front hooves are run forward, but will be easily corrected with a few trim cycles. Overall, her feet, like most Mustangs, look amazing. She has nice hocks, yes , a tiny bit over straight.


Her rounded buttocks are so typey for a Spanish type horse. And, her Roman nose, too. I think she throws back to her Iberian ancestors. . . . or, perhaps I'm using too much imagination. Is she from Oregon?


Overall, I like her build immensely.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I see little to complain about in her front end -- and her head you will just learn to love. I'd want to see a prettier throatlatch but otherwise she is fine. Like you, I see the postiness, and I would prefer a longer hip. But she has a lot of growing to do yet.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Lovely filly, only thing I really don't like is she's post legged on hind legs.


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

haha, that would be amazing! I love the Spanish type horses, and they have wonderful temperaments from my experience. I believe she is from Oregon, yes! Thanks for the feedback, ok so you spotted a lot of things I missed. Just out of curiousity any recs of learning to gain a better "eye" for conformation?

Thanks again!


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm wondering if this will pose any issues for her soundness in riding etc.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is narrow both front and back. She may 'plait' in her walk, but that is just a wild guess. Her narrow chest and longish back may make her very comfortable to ride. Short backed, wide set legs make for a rough, rolling gait . 

I don't think I see any real soundness issues. Just get her feet done, and even that isn't like critical. She's a find. Yeah, she has the look of the Kigers out of SE ORegon.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't want to derail this thread, but what color is she? She's really pretty...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Really, the only thing that I don't like about this horse is a bit post legged and those toes need to get trimmed back. I think she is a nice horse.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

She is nice - I'd have her!


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> I don't want to derail this thread, but what color is she? She's really pretty...


 @ACinATX
To me she looks like a (bay/buckskin? - not sure with the evening sun) dun going grey. 

In any case, she indeed looks very pretty.


----------

